# Questions on Knives and concealed weapon permits



## Rotarith (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a few questions about carrying a bladed weapon for defense purposes. I am going to be traveling from California all the way to Massachusetts. I want the opinion of a few officers, how they would feel about this situation. Im twenty four years old, have never been arressted or charged for any crime. The worst trouble I have ever had with law enforcement is no seat belt and traffic violations, such as stop signs and red lights. The blade I am taking with me is a seven inch long Recon Tanto blade. Unless im sitting out in the middle of the woods, theres no excuse one can give an officer as to why you have it, other then a weapon for self defense. Is it a good idea at all to carry it at all? and I do know its never a good idea to even think about concealing something like that, so it would be worn in plain sight on my thigh. Any advice about this would be appreciated.

Also, how difficult is it to obtain a concealed weapons permit in Massachusetts?


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rotarith said:


> Is it a good idea at all to carry it at all?
> 
> 
> > How's about NO


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I guarentee you that if youre carrying that and get stopped you'll get matching braclets and an expensive ride. 
I guarentee you that if you actually TRIED to use it in self defense that you will get cut if not mutilated. A knife can be an effective weapon if youre trained and youre not . I know this because youre here asking the question.
Buy a can of OC (pepper spray)...its ALOT easier to explain to an officer and much less likely to get you a record.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Rotarith said:


> so it would be worn in plain sight on my thigh. Any advice about this would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> > Wow you are looking for problems. My advice is for you to stay in Ca. We already have enough nitwits here in Ma.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Rotarith said:


> *Also, how difficult is it to obtain a concealed weapons permit in Massachusetts?*




I'm going to say that it will be difficult for you, there is a suitability requirement.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

It will be as easy to get a ccw in Ma as it is in Ca


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> It will be as* easy* to get a ccw in Ma as it is in Ca


ha:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Is it a good idea at all to carry it at all? and I do know its never a good idea to even think about concealing something like that, so it would be worn in plain sight on my thigh. Any advice about this would be appreciated.


By all means, wear it in plain sight. Also, make sure to wear camo pants and tie a headband around your squash as well.










Just tell the officer that stops you: "Don't push me. You push me, I'll give you a war you won't believe."

Then head off to the woods to sharpen some punji stakes.


----------



## Rotarith (Jun 20, 2009)

I know the question has been asked before, I looked through the other forum posts and none of them answered me question. As far as the assumption I have no training, that depends on your view of training. I have received hours of instruction by my father on proper knife handling, he served in the Army for twelve years in a Light Division. The reason he trained me with a knife is because I was still too young to own a pistol, but was working a News paper boy job in the early mornings in Kern county. The route took me through dozens of nasty neighborhoods, one where I was attacked by a meth junkie on his fucked up speed binge, who saw me pull up outside one of the news paper machines and attacked me with a 2x4. I had no weapon to defend my self with and couldnt fight back very well against someone armed like that. I struggled with him, hit him a few times, but couldnt get the 2x4 out of his hands. He cracked me across the skull the side of my head and gave me a concussion, knocked me clean out and left me there. 

It was only luck a highway patrol officer was in the area, stopped the guy down the highway and arressted him since he was all ready wanted for jumping bail. Ran the car plates and called my house only to learn I was suppose to be driving that car in Boron, doing my newspaper route. Luck is the only word for it becuase of how few and far between officers are in the Mojave desert. The sheriffs let me have the knife at night so long as I kept it in plain sight and only wore it when I was doing my route. They patrolled the area more often, but a single call could take them miles away from the area. Wether they were just cutting me a break cause I was the victem of a violent crime or that was the law, I dont know. Only know what the officer told me when I was asking him questions about personal defense and pepper spray. Pepper spray as per his words is not a science. Some people will become disoriented and will do exactly as the agent is suppose to do to them. For others who have been in contact with the agent, know how to work with it or when their all F'd up on drugs, the agent will anger them, annoy them and might even make the situation worse. It seems to me that theres just pros and cons all across the board about personal defense and of course staying with in the guidelines of the law.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, just wow. Carry a sock full of nickels instead. Seriously, a 7 inch blade in plain sight only works in the Crocodile Dundee movies, and is just BEGGING for trouble. All around stupid idea.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

How exactly would have a knife helped you out vs. a 2X4? At least with an aerosol irritant you can spray someone with a face full of pepper at 15 feet. Trying to get close enough to engage with a knife is asking to get your melon cracked open again.

A knife is a deadly instrument, but it is one not looked upon with favor by law enforcement officers or prosecutors. There are many cultural and historical reasons for this, many unfair, but I won't get into them. If you do indeed have some knife training, an attacker you engage would most likely be killed or badly mutilated, and in a state as liberal as Mass you are asking for trouble. You are better off with pepper spray, mostly because it is not viewed as an "offensive" weapon.


----------



## Rotarith (Jun 20, 2009)

How it would of helped is the fact that in my attempts to defend my self, I couldnt down the guy. The three times I hit him, I couldnt drop him. Im not very large, nor strong and not all men are made equal. When I tried to grapple him, I lost my grip and thats when he hit me across the side of my head with the shitty piece of wood. Maybe my view would be different if he had jumped me with out a weapon, but it was an all around scarey position. Playing out the attack back in my head, it seems like the playing field would of been instantly leveled because the moment he missed, I would of pulled a weapon I knew how to use, how to weild and know full well where to strike with it. Instead of me sitting on the ground in the cold, wondering why the hell this sheriff is telling me to sit still, I would of been calling 911 and telling them I was attacked by some criminal fuck off that should of been locked up in the first place and that hes on the ground from a stab wound.

I talked to a sheriff around here who instead pointed me toward a case where the defender who fended off an attacker with a knife, was instead charged with assault with a deadly weapon. The guy certainly did not deserve it, but a court decided otherwise. He mentioned if I am interested in personal defense to get a card to carry MACE or retractable batons weapons. Is there any law on batons in MA and is there any advice anyone could give on them? Also I saw that you need an FID to carry pepper spray in MA, what are the requirements of an FID?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

You think carrying a knife is going to help you against a 2x4 Rotardid? 

Knife = Close range weapon
2x4= mid range weapon

You have a 'little' training. I hope that little training is how to close the gap like Bruce Lee.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If you're trying to avoid legal peril, don't carry around a 7 inch knife. Think dual purpose. The most well known "karate" weapons (think nunchucks) were things that farmers could have in the fields and not be seen as weapons. Modern day...you walk around with a club...you look like you're looking for trouble. Walk around with a 3-cell D maglite...you're just a guy with a flashlight.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You asked a question and we answered it. 
No, you cannot carry an asp or baton either, unless you are badged you WILL be arrested.
Thank you for your service but 12 years in the military does not qualify you as a knife fighter.We trained regularly with knives in the unit I was with and it taught me that knives SUCK as a defensive weapon and a suppressed .22 works much better on sentries. Dont believe me, get a training knife and chalk it up then go at it with one of your buddies.
I love how people ask a question, dont like the answer and then argue with us.freakin amazing.


----------

